

Calculators are really weird tech, but their time may finally pass - chmars
http://notes.kateva.org/2012/09/calculators-are-really-weird-tech-but.html

======
greenyoda
Calculators will probably stick around in schools for a while, since having a
smart phone out during an exam would make it too easy to cheat by texting.

